# Fill in the blank: I would like to see:



## Chris (Apr 24, 2006)

"_____________ on sevenstring.org"

Got a suggestion? Cool idea? Passing thought that might be nifty? Post 'em up.  

- Someone had suggested a ss.org Counterstrike server at one point. I don't play, but if there's interest I could throw one up.


----------



## noodles (Apr 24, 2006)

How about an amp settings database? That way, when someone buys a new amp, or is looking to buy, they can check out what other people with that amp do to get their tone.


----------



## Chris (Apr 24, 2006)

That's kind of what I was going for with the patch library, but I get the idea - I'll try incorporating some kind of nifty interface into it for plain-text settings for you non-digital cavemen.


----------



## Scott (Apr 24, 2006)

A lefty uprising 


I also second the amps settings idea.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 24, 2006)

How about a shows calendar, that users can add to, with maybe some functionality, and prominiently displayed somewhere. I'm thinking like the MySpace events, so it's easier to se what's going on at a glance, also would make it easier to get in touch with soomeone for tickets


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 24, 2006)

^ Good idea!


----------



## Chris (Apr 24, 2006)

psyphre said:


> How about a shows calendar, that users can add to, with maybe some functionality, and prominiently displayed somewhere. I'm thinking like the MySpace events, so it's easier to se what's going on at a glance, also would make it easier to get in touch with soomeone for tickets



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/calendar.php?

Nobody ever uses it, but I can probably mix it up so that it's tailored to shows.

Keep these ideas coming guys, great stuff so far.


----------



## rogue (Apr 24, 2006)

if there was a counter strike server i'd play. calendars a good idea


----------



## Shannon (Apr 24, 2006)

This place needs shrine in my honor so that everyone can worship me. 

I like the calender thing.


----------



## Drew (Apr 24, 2006)

Isn't your avatar good enough?


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Chris...
Since we're all fans of music, how about a CD review section? Either by seven string artists or all artist...


----------



## David (Apr 24, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> Hey Chris...
> Since we're all fans of music, how about a CD review section? Either by seven string artists or all artist...


+1 to that


----------



## Shawn (Apr 24, 2006)

Great idea, also a review on other's music here too.


----------



## Regor (Apr 24, 2006)

Chris said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/calendar.php?
> 
> Nobody ever uses it, but I can probably mix it up so that it's tailored to shows.
> 
> Keep these ideas coming guys, great stuff so far.




Didn't know we could add our own info into that calendar. I thought it was only for birthdays. Added my May 20th show.


----------



## Leon (Apr 25, 2006)

tits!

oh... i mean... i actually really like things as they are. not that i wouldn't want things to change, just that any change will likely result in the place being that much cooler


----------



## Digital Black (Apr 25, 2006)

I had the CS server idea. It would be nice if somebody would design a custom level for us at ss.org. I know nothing of level design.

How about a public file breifcase for contributing members. A gig of stoarge where files can be stored and allowed for public access. Copyright material would be forbidden of course.

Could RSS feeds be used somehow usefull.

Can SS.org be made to intergrate with Cell phone WAP? ( I forsee cell phone hugely becoming a focal point in tomarrows media communications-moreso than today- look at what eurpoe and japan do with thiers).


----------



## Steve (Apr 27, 2006)

Chris said:


> Someone had suggested a ss.org Counterstrike server at one point. I don't play, but if there's interest I could throw one up.


I'd play if you put one up....Fo' Shizzle.


Also, does vbulletin offer an Instant Messaging product? So, if you see someone online, you can send a quick note to them?


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd play CS:Source.


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> I'd play if you put one up....Fo' Shizzle.
> 
> 
> Also, does vbulletin offer an Instant Messaging product? So, if you see someone online, you can send a quick note to them?



Yeah. Could get annoying mighty quick though.


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> How about a public file breifcase for contributing members. A gig of stoarge where files can be stored and allowed for public access. Copyright material would be forbidden of course.



Impossible to keep track on given the risk to my site/server.



> Could RSS feeds be used somehow usefull.



I asked this once before, it got 5 votes. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5495



> Can SS.org be made to intergrate with Cell phone WAP? ( I forsee cell phone hugely becoming a focal point in tomarrows media communications-moreso than today- look at what eurpoe and japan do with thiers).



Yeah I can do that if it looks like it'd be widely used. It's quite a bit of work though.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd actually second the RSS. When I'm doing Division promotion - and occasionaly even doing some work - I don't get as much time to read here as I'd like. Getting a feed of the topics would be cool. I wonder if there's any way to implement a RSS subscription feature for threads? Conceptually, it wouldn't seem to be that different...


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2006)

There is, aye.


----------



## Michael (Apr 27, 2006)

How about a download section? Like we all share music, and people can request music, recomend artists/songs, etc....


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2006)

Mawdyson said:


> How about a download section? Like we all share music, and people can request music, recomend artists/songs, etc....



Same deal with the other request - I can't allow MP3 uploads on here in an open-fashion. One slipup and I violate the hosting contract. I know people have the best intentions, but (bandwidth and space concerns aside) there's just no way I can do something like that with the RIAA gestapo on the prowl.


----------



## dpm (Apr 28, 2006)

How about a way to warp time so I'm actually online when people are posting? Damn time zones 

I think a gig remider on the front page could be cool.


----------



## Digital Black (Apr 28, 2006)

Chris said:


> Yeah I can do that if it looks like it'd be widely used. It's quite a bit of work though.


 
I'd say only a few of us would actually use it- but as cell phone with web capability incrase, it might not be a bad idea to look into.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 2, 2006)

more porn? other than that:

Amp Settings database is a good idea. means you can jot down some settings to dial in when you go try out an amp. Saves fucking around in the shop  Maybe with the option to upload a brief mp3 of "that" amp sound? (say 30-40secs) as an option?


----------



## WayneCustom7 (May 2, 2006)

An interview with Stride's guitarist Joel Gregoire


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2006)

WayneCustom7 said:


> An interview with Stride's guitarist Joel Gregoire



Chris having less than 250 unread PMs right now hand having time to read them all.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (May 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> Chris having less than 250 unread PMs right now hand having time to read them all.


Sorry buddy, just trying to put a smile on your face!


----------



## Leon (May 4, 2006)

what if the registery were organized like the member list? meaning, we could sort the guitars by date, model, serial number, owner, etc?


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2006)

Honestly that thing was a bitch to code and not enough people use it to make it worth my time to put more effort into it to add functionality.


----------



## bostjan (May 4, 2006)

I'm on it!

Actually this reminds me, I need to add another.

I thought the registry was an awesome idea, but yeah, seems tought to get people to use it.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 6, 2006)

blank = tshirts!


----------



## maliciousteve (May 7, 2006)

i would like to see ___boobies___ on sevenstring.org


----------



## nitelightboy (May 12, 2006)

pics of Dre win his ass less chaps....


Perhaps more threads dedicated to how incredible I am.


----------



## Steve (May 12, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I'd actually second the RSS. When I'm doing Division promotion - and occasionaly even doing some work - I don't get as much time to read here as I'd like. Getting a feed of the topics would be cool. I wonder if there's any way to implement a RSS subscription feature for threads? Conceptually, it wouldn't seem to be that different...



That would be very cool... I just got a Crackberry and forum feeds would be sweet.


----------



## Firebeard (May 12, 2006)

How about a custom 7 string generator, like the JCF custom shops and Kisekae Guitar program?


----------



## bostjan (May 13, 2006)

satanicmind said:


> How about a custom 7 string generator, like the JCF custom shops and Kisekae Guitar program?



That'd be really cool, but I think it'd be a little expensive and unnecessary.

How 'bout everybody get their asses on the guitar registry?


----------



## dpm (May 13, 2006)

I don't wanna


----------



## bostjan (May 13, 2006)

dpm said:


> I don't wanna


----------



## bostjan (May 13, 2006)

EDIT: What's with the double post?


----------



## Makelele (May 13, 2006)

The CS server would be cool. The only problem is I'm so far away that the ping would be huge.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 17, 2006)

I'd like to see an accessories forum, you know, the cheap bits, straps, straplocks, toys, picks, stands, you know, all the miscalenoous stuff that doesn't fit in comfortably anywhere else.

It may still fit in the gear... section, but that is more amps and recording stuff than anything else. I know it's a weird one, but it can cover things such as:

strings, string gauges, stands, straps, cables and leads, stuff like the tremel-no, you name it


----------



## bostjan (May 18, 2006)




----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 29, 2006)

A tab/midi/power tab/guitar pro archive.



Chris said:


> That's kind of what I was going for with the patch library, but I get the idea - I'll try incorporating some kind of nifty interface into it for plain-text settings for you non-digital cavemen.


 
You could also uset he plain text settings part for multi fx *units without patch support*, like Digitech's BP80 (Yeah I know it's on the cheaper end of things, but it's actually really good for the price) and other units of similar interface, where everything must be typed in.


----------



## bostjan (May 29, 2006)

I think there might be too much legal red tape with a tab archive&#8230;


----------



## Mark. A (Jun 7, 2006)

More shirts/stickers

UV green too


----------



## Michael (Jun 7, 2006)

What he said. I need more stickers to put on my rack so it doesn't look so new.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 7, 2006)

I think the key to success is the free give-away of wobbly-head figures of the members.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 16, 2006)

how about a list of online shops that you can find used 7 strings? I'm on the search for a Conklin Groove Tools 7 string to replace my RG7620 and I'm running out of places to search.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd like to see a drooling emoticon.

It has so many uses.


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2006)

<- Like that one? 

It's been here for ages. 

I am taking in all the suggestions in this thread, btw. Right now my first priority is coding a much better jukebox.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 21, 2006)

Chris said:


> <- Like that one?
> 
> It's been here for ages.
> 
> I am taking in all the suggestions in this thread, btw. Right now my first priority is coding a much better jukebox.



I couldn't tell that was drool. It looks more like he's oozing oil or something.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 21, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> I couldn't tell that was drool. It looks more like he's oozing oil or something.



Well yeah it ismost of the members here are so metal that their jaws need regular oiling.  So drool contains large amounts of oil, or in Metal Ken's case, a mixture of mercury and gadolinium.


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Well yeah it ismost of the members here are so metal that their jaws need regular oiling.  So drool contains large amounts of oil, or in Metal Ken's case, a mixture of mercury and gadolinium.



You forgot virgin blood and goat entrails.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 22, 2006)

How about you put ALL of the smileys on the posting section of the site, like as I'm typing this there are the smileys to the right but tehre are many other ones I've seen (that are native to this site) that do not appear tehre and I'm not gonna go and remeber all of their odd and quirly names just to make a point in my post.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 22, 2006)

All_¥our_Bass said:


> How about you put ALL of the smileys on the posting section of the site, like as I'm typing this there are the smileys to the right but tehre are many other ones I've seen (that are native to this site) that do not appear tehre and I'm not gonna go and remeber all of their odd and quirly names just to make a point in my post.



There's a button underneath them... in firefox, it looks grey so it's tough to see.. Right underneath the burnt one that says [More]. Click that for all of the smileys.


----------



## abyssalservant (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks!! I found it, maybe now it should be made a different color that is easier to see.

TESTES TESTES 123 TESTES!!

just my


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2006)

All_¥our_Bass said:


> How about you put ALL of the smileys on the posting section of the site, like as I'm typing this there are the smileys to the right but tehre are many other ones I've seen (that are native to this site) that do not appear tehre and I'm not gonna go and remeber all of their odd and quirly names just to make a point in my post.



I fixed the color of the "More" option. There's WAY too many smilies to put them all in the box.


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 26, 2006)

How about a search users feature? By Location, Age, Interest? Maybe not since this is Sevenstring.org not myspace.  I'd like to know what members live around here incase a jam breaks out.


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Jul 17, 2006)

I think there should be a forum to talk about our own bands and put our recordings on and one about building/modding guitars and gear.


----------



## Firebeard (Jul 17, 2006)

METAL_ZONE said:


> .....and one about building/modding guitars and gear.



You can post that anywhere as long as it's the correct string number within the correct forum for said modded guitar/gear.


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2006)

METAL_ZONE said:


> I think there should be a forum to talk about our own bands and put our recordings on






> Live Performance & Stage Sound
> Discussion for playing out and all things stage related.. Promote your band here as well.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=28


----------

